# Is there a Spirit Halloween Coupon this year?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Is there a Spirit Halloween Coupon this year? There is usually one for 20% off a purchase, but I can't find one for this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you've already purchased something from them and are on their email list, I've seen them do an email for "buy 1, get 1 at 25% off".


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> If you've already purchased something from them and are on their email list, I've seen them do an email for "buy 1, get 1 at 25% off".


I am on their mailing list, and usually they would have a printable 20% off coupon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have yet to see one of those. I'm wondering if it's linked to a store being available in the area (which there isn't one open yet in ours).

In the absence of a coupon, the discount being advertised on their website at the moment is this one:

"Buy One Get One at 25% Off"

"Enter promo code SPIRITBG25 at checkout and discount will be applied to item of lesser value. Limited time offer. Valid on newly placed orders on *Spirithalloween.com*. Not valid with other discounts or special offers. Offer ends Friday, September, 10, 2010 at 11:59PM PT."


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm I remember last year I used a 20% off coupon for there and we had some problems with the store manager. She wouldn't take it for some reason. Eventually we took her to the website and showed her the coupon and she agreed but wow that was quite a day haha


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Same Problem*



Psyc0 Walrus said:


> Hmm I remember last year I used a 20% off coupon for there and we had some problems with the store manager. She wouldn't take it for some reason. Eventually we took her to the website and showed her the coupon and she agreed but wow that was quite a day haha


I had that same problem. I got a coupon from Spirit, and also from Spencer's. She didn't recognize the one from Spencer. Basically accused me of photoshopping it. I complained to the Contact Us on the Spirit and Spencer site, but neither bothered to respond. I just printed the "real" coupon and bought one item at a time, with the discount.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Update - We just got an email today with the 20% off coupon offer. If you're on their mailing list, you should be seeing one soon.

Hopefully no one will run into a problem with the coupon being honored by a store manager.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got mine today.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got my email coupon for 20% off tonight,,,


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Me too! Now if our store will just open soon!!!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The 2 stores we have here have never opened till mid September as they are never ready


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep, just got mine to.


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

I had to sign up again in order to get mine. (same e-mail addy)


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone can get 20%... just print this from their website.
http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit/activedit/9-2-SpiritEmails/WereOpen_Spirit.jpg


----------

